# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  LeapBand, LeapFrog Enterprises, Inc., children's activity tracker, Emeryville, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - LeapFrog Enterprises, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Trying out Leapfrog LeapBand, a fitness band for kids 

Published on May 1, 2014




> Feeding a virtual pet, roaring like a tiger, and earning points: Leapfrog's LeapBand aims to turn fitness into a game. Or, a pet. Hands on from New York.


"Virtual pet meets fitness band for kids"

by Scott Stein
April 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LeapBand: Children's Activity Tracker

Published on Aug 11, 2014




> Discover the only activity tracker made for kids that encourages active play and healthy habits with 50 fun challenges, featuring a customizable pet pal. Kids can earn energy points—then unlock rewards for being active, caring for a pet pal and completing challenges on LeapBand. It’s fit made fun—just for kids!
> 
> LeapBand comes with 10 imaginative and active play challenges, as well as 4 cool-down challenges. Plus, parents can easily add up to 36 more challenges in LeapFrog Connect so kids can have fun completing challenges.
> 
> Extend play to LeapPad Ultra, smartphones and tablets - unlock rewards and learn about staying healthy. In the Petathlon App, kids can compete in 6 mini-games like archery, surfing and bobsled to win medals and new tracksuits; once kids earn extras, synch LeapBand to LeapFrog Connect and see their LeapBand pets wearing fun new accessories. And, as kids fill their playbook they’ll get tips about nutrition, just as real athletes do.
> 
> LeapBand features helpful parent controls, including School and Quiet modes. Set their device to School mode via LeapFrog Connect account to lock all game and pet play; in School mode, LeapBand continues to track your child’s activity points and displays watch functions. Press a combination of buttons on the LeapBand to enter Quiet mode to mute game play any time. Additional features include rechargeable battery, water-resistant design, engaging audio and hi-res screen.
> 
> *Petathlon App is compatible with most Apple iOS devices running 6.0 or higher, Google Android devices running 4.03 or higher and LeapFrog Wireless Tablets.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

LeapBand Tutorial: Activity Tracker for Kids

Published on Sep 24, 2014

----------


## Airicist

LeapFrog LeapBand Review, Fitness and Activity Tracker For Kids 

Published on Jan 4, 2015




> Today we review the Leap Band from Leap Frog. The LeapBand looks like a watch, but it is really an activity tracker for kids ages 4-7.

----------

